# SRAM red right shifter not returning?



## block (May 28, 2005)

Hello people,

I have just upgraded to sram red and im a bit concerned about my right hand shifter, the left shifter returns to being flush with the brake lever fine but should the right shifter also return to being flush with the brake lever? ive checked that the shifter is not fouling the brake lever and have even set it with a small gap just to make sure but this has made no difference. It almost feels as if the return spring is not pushing the shifter back into place as i can help it back by hand but witout help it always stops 2-3mm short.

anybody experienced this? is it something im doing? or is it faulty?

cheers in advance

Paul.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Paul,

I'm running Red on a 2007 Trek Madone. Both my shifter paddles rest in the neutral position. I would losen the RD cable, unload the shifter and check the cable for any damage. Does the cable routing have a lot of twist and turns on it?

Good luck!
RG


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm running Red on a 2007 Trek Madone. Both my shifter paddles rest in the neutral position. I would losen the RD cable, unload the shifter and check the cable for any damage. Does the cable routing have a lot of twist and turns on it?
> 
> ...


The cable does not have that many twists and turns but does run through the frame on the downtube and also ive used the inside of bar route for both cables maybe this is the cause. 
Looks like ill have to investigate my cable runs first then!

Paul.


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

ive just disconnected the RD cable and pulled some slack through and still the shifter wont return to flush so im guessing that eliminates the cables?

Paul.


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

Ive also just thought of something else, when i shift with the rear shifter there is a good 4-5mm play before i can feel any cable being pulled, should this happen with so called zero loss?

Paul.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I too have about the same amount of play as well. Posting a picture may help.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine does not return to even -- 2k9 red with gore cables, shifts great.


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

well ive contacted the uk importer and the shop i bought it from and one says it should return to flush and another says not! could this be a difference in model years? i mean it does shift ok.
mine are 2009 or 2010 version what are everone elses? and what do they sit like?
mjdwyer says his are 2k9 and sit like mine, so are they both correct just different model years, maybe its and adjustment to prevent accidental shifts?

i e mailed sram themselves in the usa too but they aint replied yet, if they will anyhow.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah I just figured it shifted ok, so I won't mess with it!


----------

